# Impossiblité de donner mon avis



## Mercusio (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir.
Je possède un iPad 2 avec iOS5 et lorsque je clic sur "Donner votre avis" sur la fiche d'une appli installée sur mon appareil, la même fiche s'ouvre une seconde fois comme si c'était une sous-rubrique de la fiche de l'app.

Et tant que je clic, c'est tant que ça le fait.
Du coup impossible de donner mon avis.
Le problème arrive depuis que je suis sous OS4, la MAJ n'a pas résolu le problème.

D'ailleurs j'ai un iPhone 4 et que ce soit sous OS4 ou OS5, je n'ai pas eu ce problème.
Comment puis-je m'en sortir s'il vous plaît?

Merci


----------

